# Driveway safety net



## Oonah (Jul 28, 2004)

Does anyone have any experience with these? Driveway safety net

We need something for our driveway....what I don't need is a false sense of security. My kids like to ride their bikes and play in the driveway...not a lot but when they do, I am a nervous wreck. We don't have a lot of traffic on our street...just residents....but geez they drive FAST down the road....we're actually petitioning the county to put speed bumps on the road....but in the meantime....

Right now we put our extension ladder on the ground across the driveway as a speed bump so our kids can ride their bikes out there and not get into the road.....but the huge ladder is hard for me to handle so I am considering something like this net.

I'd love to hear any reviews - even if you don't have one...what could be some pros/cons that I might be overlooking?

thanks!


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

It looks like a nice reminder for the kids. We have a family that lives by my MIL that just puts those flag lines (like they use at fairs and such w/ the little plastic triangles on them) across the end of the driveway when the kids are out there.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

I think it depends on your kid. Mine would see it as a challenge. I think it would make things worse!


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

A friend of mine puts out safety cones (the big orange ones) so her kids know when to stop.


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

I think the bright orange fences are good for awareness - it might make people slow down a little since they know that children are in the driveway (I'm always afraid some kid is going to fly out of his driveway into my car) , and if there is a delivery truck or someone who wants to turn around - it will prevent them from going into your driveway.


----------



## ameliabedelia (Sep 24, 2002)

We have that orange mesh thing. HOnestly, it is a major pain. I found it really hard to retract and roll up straight again by myself. We have't used it in forever. Plus, if there is any kind of heavy wind or rain the poles can fall, so it really needs to be installed tightly or put away in that weather.

I would think simple orange cones would work...both as a visual barriar for children and to prevent anyone from pulling into your driveway when the kids are there).


----------

